# I had an Idea...



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

What to do with a spare cab and a AC drive brick just laying around....?











Cab is from a cheeser Lionel battery engine, so is the smokebox front, tender is a cut up Xmas toy tender, rest is scratched or cobbled together from spare parts. The overall form came to me after looking at the cab and some sadletanker pics. Painted it and begun weathering it today, more to come once I'm finished.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, that's hideous. I love it. Paint and weathering, please!!!! 
Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Vic 

Sic Sic Sic 

You've out done yourself. 

The ugliest steam engine thread must have spond the idea for this.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, you guys think this-un is ugly? wait till you see my _other_ idea...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ventilate the shop next time you are using glue Vic, please!!!!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

vic, 
you reached the sonic wall for small building. 
what next? a 2-2-0 with a one aixle tramdrive?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

Wow. I like the cab. Where did you get that? Make it? The real question is what would it sound like? A diesel or a steam engine?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

2" flues?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Lemme git this straight....You "HAD an idea"?.... Then you lost it, somehow?... So you built that thing instead? hehehehe


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

You don't have kids yet, right? Can't imagine what kind of frankenstein toys you'd make for them!! Your creations are starting to resemble those made by Sid from Toy Story!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Painted and weathered, might have overdone the dust spray...
















Its loosley (very loosely) based on a Bell type geared locomotive.


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Vic, 
My first thought when I read that you had an idea was....DUCK! Just kidding my friend. It did make me smile! 

Steve


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Brilliant, Vic! Not everyone can make a sow's ear out of a sow's ear.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahh, now that's looking even more like it does than it did before! Congratulations on yet another entirely unique creation! 
Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know......am I repulsed by this design or is it so darn ugly that I'm finding myself drawn toward it (kind of like Quasimodo) in a weird sort of way? One thing's for sure, it will _never_ win any beauty contests! (It would be a contender for an A.W.N.U.T.S. award though!)


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I kinda' like the form. Certainly looks very business-like and stout.

For some reason this locomotive reminds be of the Gee Bee air racers from the 1930s. These planes were not very sleek but they had a certain look, especially when tearing around pylons. They meant business!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gee_Bee_Model_R


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I too had one of those idea things at one time. Then it escaped through the sieve I call a brain. Anyway Vic, it is truly another masterpiece. One that can come,* Only from the mind of Vic*.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Vic, that is just so... wrong! But in a good way.  

I think Pete nailed it... it's the railroad equivalent of a GeeBee!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Vic, you have some good ideas going on! I really like this little one!


----------

